# Is it IBS or sth else?



## pasin (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello everyone. Since high scool I have suffered of severe gas right after eating. Few months ago I had viral gastroenteritis causing me diarrhea for 4 days for several times per day. After getting better from gastroenteritis I noticed 95% improvement with gas for one month. Then it turned back as before.
Do you think what I have is Ibs or maybe it is sth else.?


----------



## Lg2001 (May 20, 2018)

Whats sth?


----------



## feelinggross (Aug 21, 2018)

The gastroenteritis probably came back. Did you take antibiotics to get rid of it? You might need another dose of it. And if it's viral doesn't that mean it was contagious? If surfaces at your house aren't very thoroughly cleaned you might have become re-infected.


----------

